
Free Idea: News with indications/rankings of relative significance vs. other news - arikr
Why now?<p>Today we process more data&#x2F;news than we ever have. We need new ways of dealing with this.<p>One way of dealing with this - software to help us process&#x2F;put things in perspective.<p>Example:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;upshotnyt&#x2F;status&#x2F;862431071752916992
======
arikr
Clickable example:
[https://twitter.com/upshotnyt/status/862431071752916992](https://twitter.com/upshotnyt/status/862431071752916992)

------
arikr
Areas this would be useful for: geopolitical news/risks, anything related to
democracy, news on specific issues (e.g. criminal justice)

